# Looking for Eco coilovers



## CruznRpm13 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm looking for coilover for my 2013 Eco. Done a bunch of looking around but none of them lost the eco as a model try will fit. I asked the guy from APTuned if the ksport a will fit and his response was,
I asked KSport and they were not sure. As long as the suspension is the same, it will fit.

so does anybody here have the ksport on the eco, or know if they will fit? I'm wanting to order by the end of the week. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## CruznRpm13 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm guessing nobody knows


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

I would think that the year and model would all be the same as far as mounts go. I could be wrong as GM does some funny things from model to model. Like here in OZ the diesel model cruze has a different stud pattern than the gasoline model on the wheels? Go figure. But the chassis setup should be the same for all models in that year. I am only guessing but they should fit your car. Have you looked into different coilover makers to see what they say? I am not sure if BC Coilovers are sold over there but they are a great setup, try to look for them.


----------



## Starchy (Aug 30, 2012)

I have DGR coilovers on my eco and they work fine.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I have pedders and like them a lot. But if you go with ECO ones make sure they are mid 2012 and newer, the 2011-early 2012 springs and mounts were defective. Any coil over will fit, the ECO had specific spring rates/ride height compared to the others so depending on where you look they may not be listed as the same. Physically, they all bolt right in


----------



## Cruzer26 (Mar 27, 2016)

*Eco coilovers*

Does your cruze bottom out a lot with the coilovers? I'm debating on springs or coilovers but am worried due to the lack of space in the wheel wells with the bigger rims that come with the eco cruze.


----------

